# Ultegra 10000xsc



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

Believe it was never used
has box and spare 6000 spool
asking $150 shipped p/p







View attachment 59269


----------



## poppop1 (Feb 16, 2004)

So you personally didn't buy this reel new?, Display model? Complete box, spare spool, papers, washers, etc.? No issues?, thanks,...pop.


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

My teammate bought it new and just carried it around in his truck 
Has papers,bag,spare spool and never been registered
For some reason no washers


----------



## poppop1 (Feb 16, 2004)

fish bucket said:


> My teammate bought it new and just carried it around in his truck
> Has papers,bag,spare spool and never been registered
> For some reason no washers


Thank you.


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

$140 shipped p/p


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

Closed


----------

